# Any Birds Being Smoked For T-Day?



## CraigC (Nov 21, 2014)

SIL got a 12# turkey from work, but they already had the meal set. They are giving the bird to us, along with one granddaughter for the holiday!

The bird will get brined and smoked, with a nice maple glaze at the end. Since I'll have extra room in the pit, I'll do something else as well.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds great Craig. What time is dinner?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2014)

I smoke at least one turkey every Thanksgiving season.  This year however, we've gotten about 4 foot of snow on the level.  I haven't had time to clear out a path to my Webber.  It laterally has a snow-cap on top that is as tall as i am, and I can't get to it through the snow.  It'll be only roasted turkey this year.  Besides, I'll be enjoying the meal down state with Sprout, P.A.G. and my DGD's and my sons-in-law.  No Webber to cook on there.

By the way, your smoked turkey with maple glaze sounds amazing.  I usually don't put a glaze on my smoked turkey.  On my smoked hams though, well, that's a different story.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## roadfix (Nov 24, 2014)

Since my wife and her side of of the family like wet turkey she'll be doing her turkey in the oven.   A few of us in the family, including myself, like my turkey, traditional, with gravy so I'll be doing a small, pre-brined 12 pounder in the upright drum smoker.  I'll toss in a chunk of mild fruitwood for smoke.


----------



## mimig (Nov 24, 2014)

Hubby doesn't like Turkey; so we're probably getting a whole chicken stuffed with a fusion combo of traditional and ethnic stuffing.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 24, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Since my wife and her side of of the family like wet turkey she'll be doing her turkey in the oven.   A few of us in the family, including myself, like my turkey, traditional, with gravy so I'll be doing a small, pre-brined 12 pounder in the *upright drum smoker*.  I'll toss in a chunk of mild fruitwood for smoke.



Doesn't UDS mean Ugly Drum Smoker in your neck if the woods?

I just picked up the turkeys today. They are fresh, Amish raised birds about 12# each. The original plan fell through as the bird was not brought home with the granddaughter.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 24, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Doesn't UDS mean Ugly Drum Smoker in your neck if the woods?



Yes it does.   When I'm in the BBQ only forum people know UDS as the ugly drum smoker.  But here in DC most people don't know what a UDS is so I usually use the term 'upright drum smoker' so they get the idea....


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 25, 2014)

CraigC said:


> The original plan fell through as the bird was not brought home with the granddaughter.


 
yeh, yeh, hey, I forgot but so did DD and SIL, keep rubbing it in.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 25, 2014)

mimig said:


> Hubby doesn't like Turkey; so we're probably getting a whole chicken stuffed with a fusion combo of traditional and ethnic stuffing.



Smoked chicken is also good, but I've never heard of smoking a stuffed one. How much time does that add to the cook and what is your choice of wood?


----------



## McDaddy (Nov 25, 2014)

*Doin It*

Join Date: Jul 2006
Posts: 4 


*Doin' it* 
Gonna smoke a bird and been looking round fer marinades for the bird on Turkeyday. Gonna go with bourbon, apple juice, maple syrup, brown sugar, Tbs. or tps. of a special hot rub ("Wild Willy's Number-wunderful rub") and a little garlic oil cause ya just have to have garlic and some oil. Gonna stuff it with green apples, carrots, onions, little celery. Gonna smoke it with apple wood. Wha'ya think?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 26, 2014)

Turkey went in the brine this morning. I just finished rubbing the butts and they are iced down. Got some splits ready to stoke the fire at 4 am.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Turkey went in the brine this morning. *I just finished rubbing the butts and they are iced down.* Got some splits ready to stoke the fire at 4 am.




Too many habañeros last night?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 27, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Too many habañeros last night?



Actually they were "How they pain ya"! 

All meats are warming up on the kitchen counter and the fire is lit in the chimney.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 27, 2014)

A little more color and I'll wrap it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 27, 2014)

CraigC said:


> A little more color and I'll wrap it.



Looks like my tunnel smoker.  The hinges are exact.  What brand is yours?  Mine is not very efficient.  Uses way to much fuel.
How much fuel does your smoker require for a job like this?
Looks really good BTW!


----------



## CraigC (Nov 27, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Looks like my tunnel smoker.  The hinges are exact.  What brand is yours?  Mine is not very efficient.  Uses way to much fuel.
> How much fuel does your smoker require for a job like this?
> Looks really good BTW!



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f93/now-im-ready-for-the-fourth-90220.html

It was cold when I started the cook, so it took a bit of wood to get to temp and maintain it. As the sun came up, the fuel usage dropped off, but I have probably used 3 of the pecan logs I split.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 27, 2014)

Looking good!   Nice color!!

I'll be spatchcocking my bird for smoking in the UDS.   Also a drip pan on the lower grate to catch the juices for gravy.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 27, 2014)

Finished bird.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 1, 2014)

That's a beauty CraigC


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

I missed this earlier.  Great looking birds, Craig.


----------

